# Enema didn't work



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

I was expecting to feel the same relief everyone else described when they used an enema, but even after two attempts I still not feel great. The first time I used more than 3/4 of the bag. It took me a while to do it because for some reason the water wasn't coming out, probably because the tip was being covered by some wall in my rectum. Anyways, immediately when I stood up I felt a lot of cramping and went straight to the toilet even though I knew I was supposed to hold it in for 15 minutes. I spent about half an hour on the toilet and I got out a decent amount of stool but not as much as I was expecting. So, like most of your informed me to do so, I tried a second attempt about an hour later. I used about the same amount and held it for 15 minutes. When I sat on the toilet all I got rid of was water and some bits of stool. Later in the day, I drank some soda which I think might have triggered my stomach and I went to the bathroom again. This time I got rid of a good amount of stool. But after all this I still didn't feel fantastic like the way you guys described it, and trust me I know what it's supposed to feel like (Since I've had IBS, I've only felt relief once in January when I used a suppository. That was the only time it worked.). Not sure what to do now.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

HI Easton, when doing enemas you may want to do a series of them at one session ie if you choose head down, bottom up position fill up with the quart of water from the bag, turn on your right side and lieing down on your right side, after filling, massage your abdomen to try to work the water higher into your colon ie the water should be able to reach across the transverse colon; then empty. Do this at least two more times ie two more quarts emptying after each quart fill. I don't retain mine for 15 minutes like that because the colon absorbs water and may cause electrolyte imbalance but that's just my preference. I really work at massaging the water as much as possible over to the right side of the abdomen, you can then stand up and shake yourself arouond a bit and like a washing machine the water in the colon will slosh and clean. After a successful series of fills like this, (you do a series of fills until the water comes out clear) you should definately feel good. Your colon feels healthy and energized and you should feel relaxed and at ease. Don't worry, it takes some time to get proficient at this.


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, i am new to this group....but i know what all of you are talking about. I have experience in enemas not working. I have been using enemas for almost a year now to get relief, and as of 2months ago i started noticing that they werent working as well as they had in the begining. I have tried every laxative known to man, and none of them work....NONE! If you have any suggestions, please PLEASELET ME KNOW. you can read my blog story at aflacgrl###yahoo.com Please read my story...i need your help


----------

